# Woher Dargos Mod für Grid downloaden?



## nr-Thunder (2. Juli 2009)

*Woher Dargos Mod für Grid downloaden?*

Hallo,
ich suche den Download von Dargos Realismus Mod für Grid, der Link von 3DCenter auf File Front geht nicht und ich habe wirklich nirgends einen anderen Download von dem Mod gefunden.

Mfg, nr-Thunder


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Woher Dargos Mod für Grid downloaden?*



nr-Thunder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche den Download von Dargos Realismus Mod für Grid, der Link von 3DCenter auf File Front geht nicht und ich habe wirklich nirgends einen anderen Download von dem Mod gefunden.
> 
> Mfg, nr-Thunder


 Grid_Mod_Pack.rar


----------



## nr-Thunder (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Woher Dargos Mod für Grid downloaden?*



BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> Grid_Mod_Pack.rar


Danke Beetle 
Aber der Link aus dem 3D Center geht wirklich nicht.


----------



## hot6boy (15. März 2010)

*AW: Woher Dargos Mod für Grid downloaden?*

du gehst nicht...


----------



## kero81 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Woher Dargos Mod für Grid downloaden?*

Boa, die Mod läuft aber ganrnicht gut...


----------

